# what have I gor?



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 1985 shibaura styger deluxe,4cyl. deisel,4wdm.,high range,low range plus one lever with 3 lower speeds on the left side of the seat,main 4speed shifter is on the dash as well as forward and reverse shifter. The exhaust goes up through the hood..It has square gauges on the dash.I was told it was a 25hp engine but all the models i have found are higher hp.or have a turbo.Any ideas on what model it could be?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Some pictures of it would really help. Sounds to me as though if it were a 4 cylinder then it probably would be larger than 25 hp and more like a 35 or more.


----------

